# Alte Kameraden and Quantz Flute Concerto No. 29



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Is it just me or does Carl Teike's Alte Kameraden March sound a little like the first movement to Quantz's Flute Concerto No. 29? Tell me if you think the two pieces sound alike. Here are Youtube videos of both compositions.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's pretty obvious that the scoundrel Quantz ripped off Teike's fine march. Such "plagiarism in advance" has been a problem since Handel's time. Film composers such as John Williams, especially, suffer from such thefts.  Listen to the opening of Mendelssohn's overture to Elijah -- directly copied from the music to Jaws!

Those ancient composers can get away with this sort of thing because, after all, they're dead and feel quite insulated from any punishment.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Film composers such as John Williams, especially, suffer from such thefts.  Listen to the opening of Mendelssohn's overture to Elijah -- directly copied from the music to Jaws!


Agree. John Williams is by far my least favorite composer just for his plagiarism. For example, the Schindler's List theme sounds a lot like the second movement to Vivaldi's RV. 403 Cello Concerto and Hedwig's theme is almost identical to the theme from Elgar's Cello Concerto.

PS-You said "the scoundrel Quantz ripped off Teike's fine march." even though Quantz died in 1773 and Teike wrote the march in 1889. If it was a typo, then I apologize for pointing it out.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> Agree. John Williams is by far my most hated composer just for his plagiarism. For example, the Schindler's List theme sounds a lot like the second movement to Vivaldi's RV. 403 Cello Concerto and Hedwig's theme is almost identical to the theme from Elgar's Cello Concerto.
> 
> PS-You said "the scoundrel Quantz ripped off Teike's fine march." even though Quantz died in 1773 and Teike wrote the march in 1889. If it was a typo, then I apologize for pointing it out.


I was clearly speaking of "plagiarism in advance," a continuing problem in music. And Williams is, of course, a victim, not a perpetrator. Thanks for pointing out that even Vivaldi ripped him off!

Examples abound. About two-thirds into the first movement of Sibelius's 3rd, you can hear where he has lifted a striking idea, bodily, from Howard Shore's score to the Lord of the Rings. And Shore has been raided by more recent composers as well. Britten, for instance, lifted Shore's "city music" to the movie "Troy" almost note for note to use in the Sanctus of his War Requiem.

It's sad how film composers seem so subject to this sort of theft.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Examples abound. About two-thirds into the first movement of Sibelius's 3rd, you can hear where he has lifted a striking idea, bodily, from Howard Shore's score to the Lord of the Rings. And Shore has been raided by more recent composers as well. Britten, for instance, lifted Shore's "city music" to the movie "Troy" almost note for note to use in the Sanctus of his War Requiem.


Thanks for pointing out that about Sibelius's Third. I thought it sounded familiar. Sibelius also copied off of the Godfather Waltz for the opening to his First Symphony.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's nothing new. Even the 12-year old Mozart, larceny already in his heart, raided Beethoven's Eroica for the theme to the overture to his opera 'Bastien und Bastienne'.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

'old comrades' does not sound like the quantz to me.


----------

